
Hypocritical tech firms happy to do business in oppressive regimes - secfirstmd
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/hypocritical-tech-firms-happy-to-do-business-in-oppressive-regimes-1.2600632#.VwaBfOMMDcd.twitter
======
Cpoll
In one instance, this isn't even hypocrisy by definition:

> _[PayPal] said: “Becoming an employer in North Carolina, where members of
> our teams will not have equal rights under the law, is simply untenable.”_

So yes, it would be hypocritical if they opened offices in Saudi Arabia. But
'offering services' is not quite the same thing.

Of course, there's also the cynical angle (taking a stand in the US is high
visibility, taking a stand in Saudi Arabia isn't).

